# Malt rescues in New Jersey?



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of any malt rescues in NJ?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I know there is an organization called Save Our Small Dogs. I check the site often

SOS Dogs


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

TY.......


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know of any breed specific maltese rescue in NJ. I think that the AMA rescue folks and a few other rescues represented on SM work in NJ when there is a need. There is also Metropolitan Maltese Rescue in NY.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We adopted Queso through Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs. They are out of Connecticut I think, but do the tri-state area. We had a great experience w them.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

dkolack said:


> We adopted Queso through Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs. They are out of Connecticut I think, but do the tri-state area. We had a great experience w them.


 
I've heard wonderful things about them as well. Bless them, you and sweet Queso.

I honestly, don't know of any Maltese specific in NJ. I did mention SOS dogs, there is also a Wonderful, loving Yorkie Rescue. I am on their favorite breed alert, as they do from time to time get Maltese, not that I would not love a Yorkie as well. We try to help out those rescues and shelters that are near us as much as we possibly can. I do have an application on file with them, not for any specific dog, but just to have on file.

I have spoken to the people and the foster Mommies and they are beyond loving and do from time to time have Maltese. They can alert you when that happens. They are not in NJ, but close enough. Foster homes are all around the tri-state area.

Welcome to Save A Yorkie Rescue, Inc.

Sorry, wish there was a Maltese specific in NJ, but I am also glad, that there are those that will take in any small breeds.


----------

